# Bessacarr E495 Fuel efficiency advice please.



## 104481

Hi Guys,

With the cost of fuel I am looking for advice on the most fuel efficient way of driving. I would love to hear from anyone who has calculated optimum speeds/gear ratios etc,. I did a long trip yesterday, keeping speed to around 60 MPH in 6th gear most of the time and achieved 24 MPG - don't know if this is good or bad??? I have done just short of 6000 miles.



Coco.


----------



## Glengyle

Hi Coco,

Last year I checked the fuel consumption on our 2007 Bessacarr E425 2.2l over 1000 miles (from 500 to 1500 miles on clock). The result was 24 mpg and included maybe 300 to 400 miles motorway driving.


----------



## 104481

Hi Glengyle,

Thanks for your reply which suggests you average about the same as me. If you have a minute, can you let me know whether you keep your motorway speeds below 60? The average I worked out included very little non-motorway driving which of course is likely to be less efficient. 

It's horrible to have to worry so much about fuel costs - we are looking very carefully at likely fuel costs before planning trips these days  

Coco


----------



## Glengyle

I probably do around 60mph on motorways. Don't know how good a guide it is to compare the 2 vans though - yours has a bigger engine and is 365kg heavier. I was hoping for better than 24mpg but I'm off to France next month so will check the motorway mpg on the way to Dover.


----------



## Zebedee

It's all down to speed Coco. You are pushing a bloody great slab though the air, and it's hard work. 

I suggest you do a search - there's loads on here about it.  

Try driving at 50mph where the road conditions allow, and you will get MUCH better mpg figures. :wink: 

I just got back from a 33 mile cross country trip where my average speed was only 31mph, but my fuel consumption was 37.8mpg. :lol: :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill

I find keeping of motorways I get more to the gallon. I know you would normally thing motorways are good for fuel economy but it seems to me with a C class M/H any speed over 50 MPH and you use a lot of fuel. 

If I travel at 45 to 50 MPH I can get up to 32MPG, on motorways that can quickly drop to less than 30MPG even if I keep to 58MPH.

So I try and keep of motorways and enjoy the drive and save money. It might take a little longer but all you need to do is leave a bit earlier  and quiet often you can cut the mileage of a journey down by keeping of motorways so you save even more cash.

Richard...


----------



## Rapide561

*Fuel economy*

Hi

24mpg does not sound too bad for a fairly new engine.

I get about 24 mpg out of my 3.0 litre, with the van weighing 5 tonnes. Motorway or "A and B" road driving all yield about the same figure.

R


----------

